# G0765 Trouble



## Capt45 (Aug 31, 2017)

Have had this lathe for about 2 months and yesterday I tried to thread a piece of 300 Blackout brass after drilling the appropriate hole.  About half way through the head stock made a "crackling" sound and then free wheel.  Obviously the spindle or secondary shaft gear(s) spit some teeth.  In fact, I confirmed my suspicions when I removed the head stock and observed the small pile of teeth on the Ways.
This actually gives me an opportunity to upgrade to metal gears in the head stock, so hopefully I won't need to open it up again.  However, I can't find the metal replacement gears.  LMS is out of stock and won't be getting them for a month or so according to Roger at LMS.
Anybody know of where I could find these metal gears?


----------



## DAT510 (Aug 31, 2017)

Is this what you are looking for?  You would need to ship from the UK.  I've had good luck with them in the past.

http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/Catal...C3-Mini-Lathes/C3-SC2-SC3-Mini-Lathe-Upgrades


----------



## darkzero (Aug 31, 2017)

Arc Euro Trade has them but they are in the UK. However their shipping is fast. My orders from them have always arrived in 1 business day from the UK all the way to the US.
http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/Catalogue/Machine-Spares/C2-Mini-Lathe-Spares

There's a seller on ebay that has them too but they are also in the UK. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-speed-Hi-...840082?hash=item544c637812:g:s2gAAOSwkl5XejxA
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-speed-Hi-Lo-Metal-Gear-Set-for-CJ18-series-mini-lathe-/361918824499

MicroMark lists a metal gear upgrade set for more money but I'm not sure if it includes what you need if their picture is accurate.


----------



## Capt45 (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks for the info.  Looks like arceurotrade has what I need, the Ebay listings are not the right gear(s).


----------



## Capt45 (Sep 1, 2017)

Actually the tooth pattern is not right on the arceurotrade gear set.  I need 12-20 on one gear, and 21-29 on the other.


----------



## Capt45 (Sep 3, 2017)

Got Grizzly plastic gears coming as a stop gap measure, I'll be putting metal gears in the headstock when they become available.


----------

